

Windows/OSX Flash webcam exploit - Hijack cam without consent or indicator lamp - hussfelt
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F182706%2F

======
hussfelt
You can try it here: [http://fil9.we2.ru/](http://fil9.we2.ru/)

And view your image here:
[http://fil9.we2.ru/view.php](http://fil9.we2.ru/view.php)

